# Peltier Water-Chiller



## ov3rclock3d92 (21. Oktober 2007)

Moin Leute,Da ich zu Hause noch ein ungenutztes 360 W Peltier herumliegen habe, wollte ich mich mal schlau machen, was Peltier Water-Chiller angeht^^. Ich weiß, dass Peltiers an sich sehr uneffizient sind, aber wenn man Sie als zusätzliche Kühlung zu Radiator im Kreislauf unterbringt müsste das doch eigentlich ok sein. Mir ist klar dass so etwas nicht annähernd mit einem Kompressor Chiller zu vergleichen ist...wenn ich 20° C Wassertemperatur erreiche bin ich ja schon glücklich^^. Ein Netzteil habe ich auch, und zwar mein altes 300 W Netzteil, das reichen sollte, da das Peltier @15 V 360 W frisst, @12 V aber nur 288 W (allerhöchstens^^). Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das Netzteil ohne ein Mobo gestartet kriege??Was haltet ihr von der Idee??Und was hättet ihr für Vorschläge??MfG Julian


----------



## Marbus16 (21. Oktober 2007)

Das geht so nicht. Die warme Seite vom Peltier muss ja auch gekühlt werden. Und das geht nicht mit nem normalen Luft-Kühler...


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (21. Oktober 2007)

In einem anderen Forum hat jemand eine Peltier Lösung gepostet, bei dem zwei 180 W Peltiers von Theraltakes Sonic Tower gekühlt werden...und zwar passiv. Der bekommt das Wasser in einem Aquarium sehr schnell zum gefrieren. Ich weiß natürlich dass wenn die warme Seite kühler ist auch die kalte Seite entsprechend kalter wird...aber wie gesagt 20° Wassertemp. reichen mir!!^^


----------



## Marbus16 (21. Oktober 2007)

Naja, dann hol gleich mal nen paar Thermalrights ran und schnall da auf jede seite 2 38mm SilenX Lüfter


----------



## jign (22. Oktober 2007)

Naja also so schlimm ist das nicht aber es ist trotzdem extrem uneffizient sodass ich als 1% Öko für sowas keine Tipps geben werde


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Oktober 2007)

Peltiere taugen villeicht zum Kühlen des Wassers, nach dem Radiator, um aber ein Aktives Bauelement zu kühlen, sinds das schlechteste wo gibt...


----------



## INU.ID (22. Oktober 2007)

ov3rclock3d92 schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das Netzteil ohne ein Mobo gestartet kriege??



http://www.kellerabteil4.at/contenttopic.php?t=8&sid=93e79225e0cddaf363e350601815f5eb

Im übrigen würde ich ein Pelti schon alleine wegen des enormen Stromhungers nicht täglich nutzen. Für einen Versuchsaufbau oder um irgendwelche Rekorde zu brechen OK, aber für einen täglichen Einsatz verpulvert das Ding einfach zu viel Strom....

Da wäre ein Kompressor (aus nem kleinen Rittal-Schaltschrank zb) sicher sinnvoller... (und teuer is sowas auch net)


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (22. Oktober 2007)

Thx, aber ich finde Kompressoren so unpraktisch, 1. da ich angemessenen Respekt vor Kondenswasser habe, 2. da Kompressoren so groß sind, wenn man den ungeöffneten Kreislauf aus nem Kühlschrank nimmt und 3. weil der Aufwand beim Bau auch extrem groß ist (wenn mans ordentlich machen will^^). Außerdem würde ich das Peltier ja regeln (per Drehpoti oda so), sodass es so bei 150 W liegen würde. Ich weiß wenig ist das auch net gerade aber es ist ja auch net für den Dauerbetrieb da.
Hab gerade einen anderen Thread zu Thema Peltier gefunden...wenn ihr ein wenig(^^) zeit habt könnt ihr euch das ja ma durchlesen. http:**KLICK** lol Ich habe da halt daran gedacht ein Peltier @ 7 V zu betreiben...da wäre das schon "richtig effizient" (also relativ gesehen ;-P).
MfG Julian


----------



## schmutzi1990 (28. November 2007)

hi

das regeln von 150W mit nem Poti kannst vergessen.

das macht dir kein poti auf der welt mit. (wird schon welche geben, aber $$)


----------



## Olstyle (28. November 2007)

Peltier in Verbindung mit Wakü würde ich zwischen CPU-Kühler und CPU anwenden.
Bei entsprechender Radiator-Leistung hast du so die Möglichkeit die CPU unter Raumtemperatur zu kühlen und wenn du gerade kein extreme-OC betreiben willst kannst du das ganze Setup auch mit abgeschaltetem Peltier betreiben.


----------



## pajaa (29. November 2007)

ov3rclock3d92 schrieb:


> Ein Netzteil habe ich auch, und zwar mein altes 300 W Netzteil, das reichen sollte, da das Peltier @15 V 360 W frisst, @12 V aber nur 288 W (allerhöchstens^^).



Das Netzteil reicht nicht. Es kann 300W Peak-Load auf allen 3 Spannungen liefern, und ganz sicher nicht 288W rein auf 12W.

Und natürlich stellt sich die Frage, wie du die warme Seite kühlen willst, denn ist die nicht ausreischend, hast du den umgekehrten Effekt und das Peltier heizt den Wasserkreislauf.


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (1. Dezember 2007)

pajaa schrieb:


> Das Netzteil reicht nicht. Es kann 300W Peak-Load auf allen 3 Spannungen liefern, und ganz sicher nicht 288W rein auf 12W.
> 
> Und natürlich stellt sich die Frage, wie du die warme Seite kühlen willst, denn ist die nicht ausreischend, hast du den umgekehrten Effekt und das Peltier heizt den Wasserkreislauf.



Also ich hab mich entschieden das Peltier @ 5 V. Das widerrum heißt, dass es nur noch 8 A benötigt da der Widerstand R immer konstant ist. Das heißt, dass das Peltier nur noch 40 W benötigt. Da erwiesen wurde, dass Peltiers auf Teilllast einen viel größeren Wirkungsgrad haben (@ Drittel-Last knapp 300%!!!) pumt das Peltier noch immer ca 115 W thermische Energie. Die Kühlung dürfte deshalb wohl auch kein Problem sein, da man insgesamt ja "nur" ~170 W abführen muss. 

MfG Julian

edit: Wer sich auch nur ein paar Minuten mit dem Thema auseinander gesetzt hat sollte eig wissen, dass es bei heutiger Verlustleistung Schwachsinn ist, das Peltier direkt auf die CPU zu packen.^^


----------



## Iron-Shio (1. Dezember 2007)

Naja es kommt nur auf den Nutzen-Faktor an. Leite die Wärme direkt in den Tower und du kannst deinen Kaffee warmhalten oder eine Ei Braten und schon steigt der Wirkungsgrad. 

Technische Spielereien sind nie gut im bereich Öko oder Sparen... also was solls?


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (7. Dezember 2007)

Iron-Shio schrieb:


> Naja es kommt nur auf den Nutzen-Faktor an. Leite die Wärme direkt in den Tower und du kannst deinen Kaffee warmhalten oder eine Ei Braten und schon steigt der Wirkungsgrad.
> 
> Technische Spielereien sind nie gut im bereich Öko oder Sparen... also was solls?



Ich glaube mit Effizienz ist eher Kühlleistung durch Leistungsaufnahme gemeint


----------



## NVC (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin nicht gerade überzeugt von den Pletier-Elementen, denn diese sind nur etwas von nutzen, wenn man eine extrem gute Kühlung hat um die heiße Seite zu kühlen, denn aus meinen tests mit einem 68Watt Element hat sich zwar ein super Temperatur unter Last gezeigt (-9°C), aber unter Last kommt das Element nicht mehr gegen die CPU an , auch wenn diese mit einem Tripple Radiator gekühlt wird.

Hier sind mehrere Screenshouts zu finden: http://www.cold-pc.de/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,29/topic,632.15/


----------



## Iron-Shio (9. Dezember 2007)

Naja... ich mein die Idee ist klasse... aber ist mir zu aufwendig und riskant - allein wegen der Leistung und Kondenswasser Entwicklung. Aber in der Theorie kann man nicht einfacher unter 0 C° kühlen.


----------



## NVC (9. Dezember 2007)

Man muss aber schon ein starkes Pletier-Element haben um auch unter Last sehenswerte Temperaturen zu haben.

Minusgrade im Idle sind ja nicht schwer zu erreichen.


----------



## HtPC (9. Dezember 2007)

Der größte Nachteil ist, das man damit *immer* drei mal mehr Leistung zum Kühlen der "Warmseite" benötigt, als die eigentliche Kühlleistung, die man weg schaffen will!
Ob das wirklich "cool" ist?


----------



## NVC (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich werde nochmal gucken , ob mein Element mit Hilfe von EIswasser stärker unter Last ist, was ich aber bezweifel.


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (11. Dezember 2007)

HtPC schrieb:


> Der größte Nachteil ist, das man damit *immer* drei mal mehr Leistung zum Kühlen der "Warmseite" benötigt, als die eigentliche Kühlleistung, die man weg schaffen will!
> Ob das wirklich "cool" ist?



Wenn du das ganze Topic gelesen hättest wärst du auf den Link gestoßen: http://www.kaltmacher.de/topic39978-0.html

Dort wird bewiesen, dass Peltier Elemente auf Teillast einen deutlich höheren Wirkungsgrad haben ...halt bis zu knapp 300% das heißt, dass die Kühlleistung das Dreifache der elektrischen Leistung beträgt. 

Das heißt das man @ *Teillast* nur ca. das 1,333 fache der Kühlleistung abführen muss und *nicht das Dreifache*!!!

MfG Julian


----------

